# Luftwaffe in color



## sunny91 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice! Sunny thanks for sharing.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 28, 2007)

very cool, love those Emils


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

great vid!


----------

